# قفازات شتوية اخر ماوصل



## كراميل شوب (6 يناير 2012)

قفازات شتويه اخر ماوصل

سلام ياحلوات
اتمنى تعجبكم بالبرد هذا

متوفر
































ولطلب عالخاص
او زيارة متجر كراميل شوب 
اسمى ورقم الحساب بالمتجر
وليس لدي مندوبات


----------



## tjarksa (6 يناير 2012)

*رد: قفازات شتوية اخر ماوصل*

الله يوفقك .


----------



## كراميل شوب (6 يناير 2012)

*رد: قفازات شتوية اخر ماوصل*



tjarksa قال:


> الله يوفقك .


 

ويوفقك يارب


----------



## كراميل شوب (7 يناير 2012)

*رد: قفازات شتوية اخر ماوصل*

سبحان الله


----------



## كراميل شوب (17 يناير 2012)

*رد: قفازات شتوية اخر ماوصل*

سبحان الله


----------



## كراميل شوب (25 يناير 2012)

*رد: قفازات شتوية اخر ماوصل*

سبحان الله


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (25 يناير 2012)

*رد: قفازات شتوية اخر ماوصل*

الله يوووفقك 
واذ حابه ياعسل متجر مجاني معنا راسليني خاص وابشري


----------



## كراميل شوب (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: قفازات شتوية اخر ماوصل*



‏ღ دانة الدنيا ღ قال:


> الله يوووفقك
> واذ حابه ياعسل متجر مجاني معنا راسليني خاص وابشري


 

يسلمووووووووووووو ياعسل


----------

